# Covid 19 in white tailed deer population



## Aneeda72 (Nov 13, 2021)

I am stunned.

Covid 19 apparently has spread to the white tailed deer population in Idaho and Ohio, up to an estimated 80%. The article I read says this could mean that we will never be able to be rid of the virus. It was unclear if the deer could spread the virus back to humans, but clear that humans spread the virus to deer. Huh?

What do you think of this latest finding?


----------



## Gemma (Nov 13, 2021)

I'm not surprised.  Some deer n PA have also tested positive for Covid 19.  Some folks had deer farms.  Humans had to interact with them and feed them, so it's not unrealistic that an owner may have infected their deer.  When their herd got too large or decided they didn't want them anymore, they released them back into the wild which will cause the spread of this virus.  Not only to the deer population but to other animals.  

Hunters, this season, are advised to wear PPE when handling their harvest, and get vaccinated, to be safe.   

Zoo animals are also coming down with this virus.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 13, 2021)

Not good. What happens when hogs, cattle, chickens, etc...contract it. It is the whole transfer to humans by infection thing times a million.  (processing plants) Then we are in for some massive trouble.


----------



## rgp (Nov 13, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am stunned.
> 
> Covid 19 apparently has spread to the white tailed deer population in Idaho and Ohio, up to an estimated 80%. The article I read says this could mean that we will never be able to be rid of the virus. It was unclear if the deer could spread the virus back to humans, but clear that humans spread the virus to deer. Huh?
> 
> What do you think of this latest finding?




Well, I am not qualified to argue the point scientifically but I will say , or suggest.

Perhaps the people reporting this need to come to my yard [In Ohio] Because they [W/T deer] stroll through here all the time. Eating bushes, drinking from puddles, etc.

Last spring, one Doe even brought her fawn with her ....... and even let myself & the neighbor pet the little one !! I was amazed ........... and a little saddened ......... they are IMO just becoming to comfortable with humans. They really do need to stay in the woods.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 13, 2021)

My concern is that domesticated animals .. pets .. may contract Covid19.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 13, 2021)

We have quite a few deer in our forest.  Early this morning, there was a nice 8 point buck getting a drink from the birdbath, and two does nibbling on the grass in the yard.  I quit hunting a few years ago, and just enjoy watching them.  There are several diseases they can carry...Chronic Wasting Disease, Blue Tongue Disease, etc....none of which have transmitted to humans (yet), but in many of our counties, hunters are required to take the head to a Dept. of Conservation site, for testing.  

I suppose it's just a question of time before Covid is transmitted to animals....both wild And domestic.


----------



## chic (Nov 13, 2021)

I wouldn't become hysterical over this just yet. The media thrives on scaring us into a state where one can hardly think anymore.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 13, 2021)

chic said:


> I wouldn't become hysterical over this just yet. The media thrives on scaring us into a state where one can hardly think anymore.


No one is hysterical over this.  The media is only reporting the finding from tests done on the animals by local wildlife agencies and zoos.


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2021)

Pinky said:


> My concern is that domesticated animals .. pets .. may contract Covid19.


Mine too.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 13, 2021)

I don’t let Stella walk in stores as I am not sure about Covid on the floor.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 13, 2021)

chic said:


> I wouldn't become hysterical over this just yet. The media thrives on scaring us into a state where one can hardly think anymore.


I don’t think anyone is “hysterical” over this, but it may bother hunters who rely on the meat to feed their families.  Plus deer is sold commercially.  I never eat deer, tired it once . But would I think a Covid tainted deer would be safe to eat, nope.

In Alaska fresh road kill is given out to be eaten.  I doubt it is tested.  I doubt the commercial deer is tested.  It is something to think about.  And if it reaches the domestic meat supply, what then?


----------



## win231 (Nov 13, 2021)

chic said:


> I wouldn't become hysterical over this just yet. The media thrives on scaring us into a state where one can hardly think anymore.


Perish the thought!


----------



## win231 (Nov 13, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I don’t think anyone is “hysterical” over this, but it may bother hunters who rely on the meat to feed their families.  Plus deer is sold commercially.  I never eat deer, tired it once . But would I think a Covid tainted deer would be safe to eat, nope.
> 
> In Alaska fresh road kill is given out to be eaten.  I doubt it is tested.  I doubt the commercial deer is tested.  It is something to think about.  And if it reaches the domestic meat supply, what then?


Vaccinate every animal before eating it?


----------



## win231 (Nov 13, 2021)

When the Swine Flu was going around, we were told to stay away from live pigs.
Since I'm very cautious, I stayed away from Harvey Weinstein & Bill Cosby.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 13, 2021)

win231 said:


> When the Swine Flu was going around, we were told to stay away from live pigs.
> Since I'm very cautious, I stayed away from Harvey Weinstein & Bill Cosby.


A patient tells his doctor he thinks he contracted Swine Flu and Avian Flu at the same time.​The doctor tells him "I'll believe that when pigs fly."


----------



## jerry old (Nov 13, 2021)

Mad Cow Disease distressed me, I did not like seeing Old Bessie acting in an most uncow like manner.
Now, i have to avoid Bambi?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 14, 2021)

When I saw this on the evening news I wondered if deer have always carried the COVID virus and it is just now being discovered as scientists are looking under every rock for signs of the disease.

if deer do carry the virus it must not have the same impact or we would be hearing reports of more dead animals being found by hikers and campers.  Maybe we should be looking for a natural defense against COVID in the deer population.

It also makes me wonder about transmission of the virus.  If the assumptions that we’ve been operating under are correct COVID in deer should have little or no impact.

A local deer processing shop owner told reporters that his people are wearing gloves and masks while handling the deer.  The belief is that the meat is safe to eat.  The meat from culled deer in this area is processed and distributed to the local food pantries and has been since the deer culling programs started several years ago.

I would be more concerned if family pets could transmit the virus.


----------



## win231 (Nov 14, 2021)

The thought of animals with Covid is very troubling.
If many animals die of Covid, what will we do with them?  All the refrigerated meat trucks are filled to capacity with humans.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 14, 2021)

The most recent *credible* information I've seen says that the risk of deer spreading Covid-19 to humans is considered to be low.

US Department of Agriculture (August 27, 2021)
https://www.aphis.usda.gov/aphis/newsroom/stakeholder-info/sa_by_date/sa-2021/sa-08/covid-deer

US Centers for Disease Control (October 18, 2021)
https://www.cdc.gov/healthypets/covid-19/wildlife.html


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 14, 2021)

Last I checked, deer are pretty good at social distancing.  Of all the things to worry about, this is just about at the bottom of my list, right above the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 14, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> When I saw this on the evening news I wondered if deer have always carried the COVID virus and it is just now being discovered as scientists are looking under every rock for signs of the disease.
> 
> if deer do carry the virus it must not have the same impact or we would be hearing reports of more dead animals being found by hikers and campers.  Maybe we should be looking for a natural defense against COVID in the deer population.
> 
> ...


I think the heat, during the cooking process, would kill the virus.  But who knows?  Not me and I don’t eat deer anyway.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 14, 2021)

win231 said:


> The thought of animals with Covid is very troubling.
> If many animals die of Covid, what will we do with them?  All the refrigerated meat trucks are filled to capacity with humans.


I thought we would dump all the dead animals into your yard and you could pretend they were not there.  I think you are the best person at pretending things are not as they are; seems you’ve had a lot of practice with pretending on the Covid posts.


----------



## win231 (Nov 14, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> Last I checked, deer are pretty good at social distancing.  Of all the things to worry about, this is just about at the bottom of my list, right above the zombie apocalypse.


Not always.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 14, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> Last I checked, deer are pretty good at social distancing.  Of all the things to worry about, this is just about at the bottom of my list, right above the zombie apocalypse.


My oldest son has always loved zombies and zombie movies, tv, etc.  He announced when he died he would come back as a zombie.  Hmm.  At the time, he had just finished helping us build a home made shed.  I told him fine, he could come back as a zombie.  I’d just build a shed over his grave-good luck with trying to walk the earth.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 14, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Covid 19 apparently has spread to the white tailed deer population in Idaho and Ohio, up to an estimated 80%. The article I read says this could mean that we will never be able to be rid of the virus. It was unclear if the deer could spread the virus back to humans, but clear that humans spread the virus to deer. Huh?
> 
> What do you think of this latest finding?



Deer infection evidence has been known for awhile.  I doubt it's human to deer or deer to human contact since there are other animal vectors such as bats where it originated.   And remember all the minks that were destroyed last year in Nordic mink farms when a new variant was discovered in the minks?  Otters get it too.

Since there aren't many deer farms or deer as pets, it's unlikely they'll transmit a respiratory disease to humans.  

What's more concerning for humans is deer Chronic Wasting Disease.  CWD prions (very weird organisms that also cause mad cow disease) are not killed by cooking.  I've been missing venison the last few years ...but recently learned that the temps of pressure canning do kill the prions so am planning to can some venison stew in the next few months.




Pinky said:


> My concern is that domesticated animals .. pets .. may contract Covid19.




Dogs and cats do.  Think the first dog that died from Covid was a pet in Hong Kong in 2020.  Several species of zoo animals have been infected as well.

.


----------

